# Simpsons version of LOTR



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 22, 2002)

So how about a LOTR version where the Simpson's characters do the cast?

Here's some casting possibilities:

Mr. Burns - Sauron
Tom - Flanders
Galadriel - Marge
Eowyn - Lisa
Gollum - Maggie
Teenagers (Nelson, and gang) - Nazgul


I can't think of a role for Homer, Chief Wiggum, or Bart....

JoA


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 22, 2002)

Bart would HAVE to be Frodo, and you can digitally shrink Grandpa and make him Bilbo. Chief Wiggum could be Grima Wormtounge and The Mayor is a shoe in for Saruman.

I actually see Nelson and the boys being mere Uruks while those Mafia guys would make great Nazgul.

Oh, what do you think of making the Comic Book Store guy Gimli?


----------



## Kuduk (Jan 22, 2002)

If Bart is Frodo, then....

Homer should Saruman
Krusty should be Gandalf
Milhouse should be Samwise
Ralph & that other geeky pal should be Merry & Pippin
Oh, and Principal Skinner should be the Balrog.

or how about: make Principal Skinner be Saruman and have Homer be the Balrog?

I think The Mayor should be Theoden (especially if Chief Wiggum is Grima) or maybe Denethor.

Now what about Aragorn & Legolas?


----------



## curious_nomad (Jan 22, 2002)

This is funny.

The Fellowship could be....

Frodo-Bart
Aragorn-Nelson
Gimli-toughie
Sam-Milhouse
Merry-Ralph
Pippin-Martin Prince
Legolas-hmmmmmmmmm....
Boromir-One of Nelson's gang
Gandalf-geeee..

Okay, maybe not as succesful as I thought I would be.....


----------



## Mad Adski (Jan 22, 2002)

Oh no, no, no, no!

Bart=Frodo Yes
Nelson=Aragorn What?

Burns should be Sauron,
Smithers should be Grima Wormtounge
The Mafia Guys should be the Nazgul 
Nelson and Gang as Orcs 

Bart as Frodo
Milhouse as Sam
Martin as Merry 
Ralf as Pippin
Homer as Aragorn (Comic effect)
And...

Still most of the characters missing.

I'm sorry good idea, but it just dosn't fit.


----------



## Mad Adski (Jan 22, 2002)

I've got another idea. How about a WWF wrestling version?

Oh no wait, that would be quap!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 22, 2002)

Homer- Butterbur
Bart- Pippin
Grounds Keeper Willy- Gimli


----------



## FJURI1 (Jan 22, 2002)

Homer as Butterbur

Lisa as Frodo (she is more likely)

Bart as Boromir, always wants things for himself

Marge as Treebeard, that hair reminds me of an ent!!


----------



## Afterglow (Jan 22, 2002)

Ahh! This is great! Here is my take: 

Homer- Aragorn 
Bart- Frodo
Grandpa- Bilbo
Apu- Gandalf (just think about it...haha)
Barney or Troy McClure- Legolas (I'm serious here...it'd be funny!)
Groundskeeper Willie- Gimli
Bart's friends- Hobbits
Lisa- Eowyn
Marge- Galadriel
Maude Flanders- Arwen
Mr. Burns- Sauron
Smithers- Saruman
Maggie- Gollum
Moe- Butterbur
Sideshow Bob- Boromir


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 22, 2002)

*ROTFLMFAO*

Oh yeah!  

Millhouse for Samwise & Mayor Quimby as Saruman. Those are good suggestions!

What about Grampa as Treebeard?

Yeah Moe definately as Butterbur...kinda given...

How about Smithers as the Mouth of Sauron?

Yeah, yeah Skinner as the Balrog!! Oh that's good!!

Groundskeeper Willie...Hmmm

I still like Maggie as Gollum though.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curious_nomad _
> *This is funny.
> 
> The Fellowship could be....
> ...



Okay, I'd go with this, apart from making, Gilmi, Mo and Legolas Apu. Gandalf, I'm sure should be Marge, she's look great in that hat!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 23, 2002)

*Interesting*

Marge would work actually. She's kind of a naggy know-it-all...she's got tall and pointy hair/hat....

Yeah,

I'll go with that!

 
JoA


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 23, 2002)

I think Moe should be farmer maggot, cos i got the impression he had syphillis just like moe!


----------



## Luna (Jan 24, 2002)

Maggie as Gollum? I think Moe would be better suited....then again, Burns is decidedly Gollum-ish (though in the case of evil he'd make a great Sauron) But if Burns were Gollum perhaps instead of "My Precious" he'd say "Excellent" whenever observing the Ring?
And I vote Disco Stu for Elrond....for the comic effect, perhaps at a council he'd greet all the "hip cats and loooovely ladies!" with a little Saturday Night Fever action, hehe.
Funny thread, kudos to the person who thought of it....I got my first laugh of the day, thanks.


----------



## Galan`Black (Jan 27, 2002)

The Comic Book Guy has to be Gimli.
The man is a comic freak with his Star War Collection and Nerdy Way of Posing.

Sauron - Mr. Burns
Gimli - Comic Book Guy
Legolas - Lenny
Frodo - Bart
Sam - Milhouse
Arwen - Lisa
Saruman - Mr. Burns's Assitant [ Forgot his Name ]
Gandalf - Grandpa Simpson

Grandpa Simpson is old enough and spunky enough. =]


----------



## Legolam (Jan 27, 2002)

I know we need Mr Burns to be the evil Sauron and all that, but I actually picture Gollum as being more like him! And the idea of getting him to say "excellent" is, well, Excellent!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh that would be grand...and of course the fish he eats would all have to have three eyes like Blinky, and the imposing figure of Mount Doom could be one of the cooling stacks of the Power Plant.


----------



## Luna (Jan 27, 2002)

Heheh I never even thought of the Comic Book Guy...he'd be perfect...Mr. Burns' assistant, Smithers--I can't see him as Saruman (Smithers is so submissive, lol) maybe Wormtongue? 
Excellent!


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 28, 2002)

How about...

Rev. Lovejoy - Elrond
The Devil Flanders - Sauron
Mr. Burns - Saruman
Smithers - Wormtongue
Grandpa Simpson - Gandalf


----------



## Isildur's Bane (Jan 28, 2002)

what about crusty? i think he'd be gandalf. 

AAAHHHH Jeeesh! Not again, enough with the Nazgul. Is that a take"

is it just me? ok ill be quiet now.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 28, 2002)

I'd love to see them all "doing the Bartman" at Bilbo's party, that would rock!

Do the Bartman, Gandalf!


----------



## Luna (Jan 28, 2002)

I think Mormegil's characters are the best...lol 
"the devil Flanders" ...it's like hitting-the-palm-to-forehead, "Of course!" hehe perfect


----------



## TygaStoryweaver (Feb 5, 2002)

Arrg! I cant's believe no one thought of this!
Frodo: Bart
Boromir: Homer

Now come on! 
Boromir: I want the ring, just let me borrow it!
Frodo: Eat my shorts!
Boromir: WHY YOU LITTLE!!
*choking*
I could see Homer getting plugged with all those orc-arrows too!
*thwang*
D'oh!
*thwang*
D'oh!
*thwang*
D'oh!
*thwang*
D'oh!


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 5, 2002)

We should show this to Matt Groening, that would be a hilarious Simpsons episode!!  
Mr. Burns as Sauron..."EEEEEExcellent!"


----------



## Luna (Feb 6, 2002)

LMAO.... Tyga, love the character exchange there..all those D'OH's..hehe


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 6, 2002)

Homer would be a great Gandalf:

Homer: See that mountain, we go over it.
**poof**
Homer: That was a stupid idea to go over that mountain, Bart! All this snow is not gonna work!

*Hanging on to the Bridge of Khazad-Dum**

Homer: Bart, help me! I'll fall!
Bart: I can't Homer. I'm the Ringbearer remember, I'm not supposed to fall over too.
Homer: O, yes, I forgot, sorry.
**lets go**
Homer: D'OOOOOooooooh


----------



## ReadWryt (Feb 13, 2002)

I know this isn't strictly Simpsons related, but here are two pictures I posted to a thread about the lack of Androids in The Lord of the Rings.

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=50667

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=51255


----------



## Thorondor (Feb 13, 2002)

Ahhh, Good old drunken Bender. 

He could be Butterbur, or even better yet Gimli!


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 22, 2002)

If we're going on a tangent with Futurama, then this is how I'd cast:

Bender = Pippin (always after a beer)
Fry = Sam
Leela = Arwen (will have to poke one of her eyes out through)
The Professor = Gandalf
Dr. Zoidberg = Fatty Lumpkin
Amy wong = Rosie


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Feb 22, 2002)

that would be funny....


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 11, 2003)

What about this?
Bart-Frodo
Homer-Aragorn
Grandpa-Gandalf
Martin-Merry
Ralph-Pippin
Milhouse-Sam
Nelson-Gimli
Barney-Boromir
Sauron-Burns
Mouth of Sauron-Smithers
Saruman-Jasper
Elrond-Flanders
Gollum-Maggie or Hans Moleman


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2003)

I love this show!

I would have to assign Frodo to Bart, and Milhouse to Sam.

Gollum would be that pale kid that is always throwing up... I forget his name...

Carl and Lenny - ... iduno! What would they be???


----------



## kohaku (Apr 11, 2003)

Disco stu as Elrond... perfect!!!
how about:
Bart=Frodo
Milhouse=Sam
Lenny=Pippin
Carl=Merry
Devil Flanders=Sauron
Homer=Boromir
Barny Gumble=Aragorn
Captain Mcallister= Gimli
Sideshow Bob=Saruman

no wait... Lenny and Carl can be Legolas and Gimli!! so many possibilities

oh that kid who throws up is Uter


----------



## Aulë (Apr 12, 2003)

Hmmm, this gives me an idea for a Guild.....

Anyway,
I'd go with:

Frodo: Bart
Sam: Milhouse
Pippin: Nelson
Merry: Jimbo
Odo Proudfoot: Uder 
Bilbo: Barney
Gandalf: Abe
Saruman: Jasper
Trolls: Patty and Selma
Mordor and Orthanc orcs: Italian and Japanese Mafia
Nazgul: Mr. Burn's Lawyers
Sauron: Mr. Burns
Mouth of Sauron: Wade Smithers
Aragorn: Homer
Theoden: Willie
Denethor: Mayor Quimby
Shadowfax: Laddie
Bill the Pony: Santa's Little Helper
Arwen: Marge
Gimli: Comic Book Guy
Legolas: Lisa
Boromir: Snake
Elrond: Disco Stu
Galdor: Lenny
Glorfindel: Carl
Treebeard: Flanders
Gollum: Moleman
Barliman: Moe
Wormtongue: Martin
Durin's Bane: Skinner


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Trolls: Patty and Selma
> Nazgul: Mr. Burn's Lawyers
> *




Those are the best ideas yet!

I'd have to give the position of Bilbo to Abe though...


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 12, 2003)

Tom Bombadil-Willie
Celeborn and Galadriel-Skinner and Krabapple
The Witch-King-Cletus
Arwen-Marge
Eowin-Lisa
Eomer-Jimbo
Wiggum-Forlong
Legolas-Otto or perhaps Jimbo


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 13, 2003)

Maggie - Gollum
She could mime all the schizophrenia.


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 13, 2003)

Boromir-Alcoholic Barney
Faramir-Sober Barney


----------



## gilgalad (Apr 15, 2003)

BTW, the kid that always throws up is Wendel, Uter is the fat German kid.

We have to think up a character for Apu!


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 15, 2003)

Very good suggestions one and all.
The movie poster can be found on this THREAD 



enjoy
RD


----------



## kohaku (Apr 15, 2003)

> BTW, the kid that always throws up is Wendel, Uter is the fat German kid.



oops!! 
yeah, i've been trying to come up with a character for Apu and Dr. Nick Riviera. maybe Dr. nick can be aragorn, that would make for some funny healing scenes! hmmm, apu... that;s a tough one. gonna think some more.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Apr 16, 2003)

OMG! Think of Gimli as the comic book guy!

Aragorn: Hurrah! We saved Helms Deep and drove out the orcs!

Gimli: (tapping into his lap top) Worst siege EVER.


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 16, 2003)

Apu could be a Haradrim


----------



## gilgalad (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO _
> *Apu could be a Haradrim *



Well that's origional! Try harder!


----------



## kohaku (Apr 17, 2003)

hmmm how about apu as tom bombadil? that would be interesting...


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 17, 2003)

Apu is obviously Butterbur.

And could I perhaps suggest a nice lembas squishie.
Thank you come again


RD


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Apr 17, 2003)

elrond - kodos(alien),

then the quote at the council of elrond

"we shall go forwards, not backwards, upwards not forwards, and twirling, twirling, twirling towards mount doom"


----------



## Aulë (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Apu is obviously Butterbur.
> 
> And could I perhaps suggest a nice lembas squishie.
> ...



No, no, no.

Moe should be Butterbur.
Apu could be the Mouth of Sauron:

"These are his terms, take them or leave them! And thankyou, please come again"


----------



## gilgalad (Apr 18, 2003)

What about Cletus? Who could he be? The best I can come up with is maybe Boromir? A little help.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Apr 19, 2003)

a ringwriath?


----------



## de_uda (Apr 19, 2003)

Hobbits-flanders (useless)
Shadowfax-blinky
Sauron-fat tony
Saruman-burns
Wormtounge-smithers
Aragorn-willy
Gimli-barney
Legolas-moe
Gandalf-number one (leader of stonecutters)
Boromir-rainer wolfcastle
Elrond-quimby
Haldir-uter
Lurtz-snake
Bombadil-disco stu
Goldberry-malibu stacy


----------



## spirit (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FJURI1 _
> *Homer as Butterbur
> 
> Lisa as Frodo (she is more likely)
> ...



Bart cant die. It wont be as moch fun if he dies He is the coolest character!...and fatty (Homer)


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 22, 2003)

The Easterlings could be the people from Ogdenville and the Haradrims could be the people from Shelbyville.


----------



## Saucy (Apr 23, 2003)

come on guys tom bombaldio has 2 be flanders!!!!!!!


----------



## Aulë (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey guys,

Come and join the Simpsons Society in the 'Other Guilds & Societies" section. 
It's where Simpson's nuts such as ourselves can ramble on about Bart & co. as much as we'd like.


----------



## Larien (Apr 23, 2003)

Bart- Frodo
Milhouse - Samwise
Grampa- Bilbo
Burns - Saruman
Smithers - Wormtoungue
Homer - Aragorn 
marge- Arwen
Disco Stu - Boromir
Skinner - theoden
Carl - Merry
Lenny- pippin
Comic book guy - Gimli
That zit faced teenager - Legolas
Apu - Sauron
lisa - Eowyn
I can't think of anyone for gandalf


----------

